# About a £40 order



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi

I placed my order on Friday night I think.(approx £38) A few brushes and a couple of grit guards. :thumb:


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Got my completed order today, top job! Cheers John :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool  

Thanks for your business


----------

